# found a great seat!



## livinoutdoors (Oct 6, 2016)

Thought i would put this here for mountain hunters who like to hunt from the ground and need to pack lite. I have been using a hammock seat this year and it is by far the most comfortable easy to use and  easy to carry seat i have found yet! Its a lot less bulky to carry than the millinium tree seat. A few companies make them, mine is a dead ringer brand from amazon for $35.  Just thought id share, good luck to all!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 6, 2016)

I agree its light weight, seems great.  Hoping to field test mine Saturday!


----------



## 660griz (Oct 6, 2016)

I took mine out the Colorado for archery elk last year. Loved it.


----------



## B-rad (Oct 6, 2016)

I bought the same seat form Amazon last week to take on the Cohutta bear hunt next week. Very comfortable and and lightweight.  I can even swivel around and see behind me.  I'm hoping that the seat combined with a pair of collapsible shooting sticks will make for a great hunt.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 6, 2016)

I have one.  By far the best mobile seating option


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 7, 2016)

Ive been carrying one for four years. It is by far the best. Killed one at 8-10 yds this year. The bear never knew I was ther and I was able to swivel around the tree without any noise either. Wish I had invented it


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 11, 2016)

I have been using one for a couple years now, and am still very pleased with it. Fits in my pack perfectly, lightweight, quiet, camo, comfortable for long sits, easy to sit on slopes, easy to draw a bow while seated, and almost TOO easy to snooze in, oh...and cheap! I will never go back!


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 11, 2016)

Yep, proud owner of user of one myself. Been using mine for about 5 years now.


----------



## Gerrik (Oct 12, 2016)

Bought mine before bow season started. Haven't even sat in my climber or ladder stand, because the hammock seat is so comfortable. But, man, it's EASY to nod off while sitting in it.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 12, 2016)

Gerrik said:


> Bought mine before bow season started. Haven't even sat in my climber or ladder stand, because the hammock seat is so comfortable. But, man, it's EASY to nod off while sitting in it.



Ha! I actually have to sit up a little in it some times cuz if you find that sweet spot n relax a little too much zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

